# d-bol and legal steroids



## jim1436114501 (Mar 20, 2005)

could anyone tell me about dianobol and legal steroids? i just wanted to know if they are safe to use and if they give you diorrehea because i have irritable bowel syndrome and i tend to be ill for a week or so if something doesnt digest properly. also i would like to know if they work? i would really appreciate anyones advice.


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

legal steroids don't exist. im not sure dianabol is the best choice if you have IBS, it gives me stomach cramps sometimes.


----------



## jim1436114501 (Mar 20, 2005)

Stu said:


> legal steroids don't exist. im not sure dianabol is the best choice if you have IBS, it gives me stomach cramps sometimes.


does it give you diarrohea?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I dont think so, but then again evryone has different reactions to different compounds, i dont get any sides at all except water retention, and 90% of people i kno the same.


----------



## Stone (Jul 25, 2005)

Stu said:


> legal steroids don't exist. im not sure dianabol is the best choice if you have IBS, it gives me stomach cramps sometimes.


its maybe because you take them on an empty stomach. better have something to eat before them take them.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Stu said:


> legal steroids don't exist. im not sure dianabol is the best choice if you have IBS, it gives me stomach cramps sometimes.


What about stuff like DS Superdrol Stu?

Technically a steroid, and atm 100% legal

Nick


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

not a steroid! pro-hornmone is the word! marketed as if it was one, but it aint!


----------



## paul m (Mar 8, 2005)

imo, these pro hormones are alot less effective and alot more expensive than proper gear so they are pointless. imo if u have never done any gear before start with a low dosage of test, injecting will be alot less likely to cause u probs. as with anyone make sure your training and diet are in order and that u have read up and understand pct.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jim said:


> could anyone tell me about dianobol and legal steroids? i just wanted to know if they are safe to use and if they give you diorrehea because i have irritable bowel syndrome and i tend to be ill for a week or so if something doesnt digest properly. also i would like to know if they work? i would really appreciate anyones advice.


Jim try some digestive enzymes with each meal.

Also try some lactobacillus acidophilus during the day too.

Pro-biotics are a great way to add frendly bacteria to the diet, it will boost your immune system, help aid in bloating after eating, all around healthier.

Your IBS will go away in time doing the above and you will feel a hell of alot better too.


----------



## SprintStar (Jun 12, 2005)

Superdrol IS a steroid. It was tested in a lab in Australia, and found to be Methylized Masteron. Tried to get my hands on some myself, but I think it got intercepted.

FYI: D-Bol is NOT a legal steroid. As Stu said, they obviously don't exist!


----------



## giacomo (Dec 15, 2005)

Any reccomendations on purchasing Dbol? i.e many brands, with different origins such as Thailand, Russian etc. Does this make a differerence with quality / effectiveness etc? Since there is no QC / Governing body for obvious reasons!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Jim try some digestive enzymes with each meal.
> 
> Also try some lactobacillus acidophilus during the day too.
> 
> ...


Yo hacks can you get friendly bacteria from yogurt too? Obviously not the stuff with all the sweetners and additives in


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

SprintStar said:


> Superdrol IS a steroid. It was tested in a lab in Australia, and found to be Methylized Masteron. Tried to get my hands on some myself, but I think it got intercepted.
> 
> FYI: D-Bol is NOT a legal steroid. As Stu said, they obviously don't exist!


DHEA is legal in the states and this is a hormone that can be converted into any one of the sex hormones, eg: testosterone, progesterone, estrogen and is perfectly legal in the States.

BUT, it can give you high blood pressure, acne, and testicular atrophy, so no more than 25mg a day is recommended and usually only for the older folks like myself

Melatonin is a hormone as well and can be bought in the States and is used to induce sleep but also is concidered an anti-cancer hormone as well, and this too is an OTC product.

Just to clear that up but no you cant really buy steroids legally in the States.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cap said:


> Yo hacks can you get friendly bacteria from yogurt too? Obviously not the stuff with all the sweetners and additives in


Yes, plain yogurt is fine, but I try and get a little more out of the frendly bacteria as certain foods promote yeast growth like sugar, white flower, beer:eek:

So a good diet you wont need as much but a crap diet you will need more to kindof fight off the other fungus in the body.

On athletes foot you can put garlic (anti-fungal), oregano oil (anti-viral, anti-fungal, anti-bacterial), you can even put lactobacillus acidophilus on your athletes foot too.

Remember, what works on the outside also works on the inside.

The chlorine in water can hammer your frendly bacteria too, along with anti-biotics and even stress.

You cant have too much and taking a large amount wont hurt you, there is no known side effects from lactobacillus acidophilus.

It will give your immune system a boost too.

Apon request I will post the benefits but it would be a big read.


----------



## SprintStar (Jun 12, 2005)

Hack, no disrespect man, but Superdrol WAS found to be a steroid.... more specifically, Methylized Masteron. There were earlier posts on here when it was discussed. This "supplement" has been banned in Canada and is on the WADA anti-doping list under "Anabolics and Anabolic Agents". Not only that, but it is grouped with the common AAS that we both know and love.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

SprintStar said:


> Hack, no disrespect man


None taken mate.


----------

